
Trump lifting of restrictions on importing elephant body parts - Astromystic
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/nov/16/lions-elephants-restrictions-african-hunting-trophies-trump-administration
======
drallison
This is outrageous. Perhaps some other HN reader can explain how lifting these
restrictions will have any positive impact.

~~~
karthickgururaj
Outrageous yes, but hardly unexpected - given the Trumps have done big game
hunting in past

